# Have you had you vizsla vaccinated for Kennel Cough?



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

My other dogs are smaller they get enough exercise them in the back yard so they do not come in contact with many other dogs.
Cooper needs much more exercise which leads to more contact with other dogs.
We also have a new dog park in town.
Should he be vaccinated for Kennel cough?
I have read that the vaccination they already get does provide some protection from
kennel cough.
I would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian has been vacinated for kennel cough. About 3 months after his vaccination he had a really bad cough. Turns out it was kennel cough. 
Now when I asked the vet about it she informed me that there are so many strains of kennel cough out there that they cannot vaccinate for every type. He was given a vaccine for hte more common strains (sorry, I don't have names). She told me his body would fight it off and it did. His old man "smokers" cough was gone in about 4 days. Mind you he was not allowed to be around other dogs.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Funny you post about this as I think our pup may have kennel cough. He's been vaccinated so it's very mild. He's only coughed a few times today so it might not even be KC. I'm going to see how he goes later today and tomorrow and vets if needed.

I've seen lots of doggies with KC working at the kennels. If they are vaccinated the symptoms are much much less. I wouldn't think twice about having the vaccine.

N.b. I don't think they can come into contact with other dogs up to 10 days after their KC vaccine. It might be slightly less than this now. Ask your vet.


----------



## RyanColleenLia (Feb 2, 2010)

Sadly, we currently have 1st hand experience. Lia has a cough right now, but we hear it only a few times a day and we work from home. She is vaccinated, and the symptoms haven't been bad (very little coughing and only a little mucus one day). I would definitely recommend the vaccine. It doesn't completely rule out contracting the KC, but it seems to have helped a LOT in terms of symptoms.

Ryan


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Hally contracted kennel cough a few months ago as well. She had not been vaccinated for it nor has she had the vaccine since. The vaccine is not overly effective nor does it work for all strains (as was already posted). Why would you put your dog's body through the stress of being vaccinated when you're doing very little to prevent the problem?

Hally goes to a holistic vet who practices homeopathetic remedies as well as western remedies and they would have given her the Bordetella vaccine if I really wanted it, but they advised against it. To treat the kennel cough, she was given a homeopathic immune system booster (no antibiotics) and was advised to stay away from other dogs for awhile. She was fine in a day or two.


Just another take on things!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, the girls get vaccinated.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

It turns out my pup didn't have kennel cough but a doggy cold (possibly where he went for his first swim the other day!).

I talked to the vets about kennel cough and they said as illnesses go it's certainly not the most serious so they don't necessarily recommend the jab.

I see it as more necessary because of the time they have to stay away from other dogs which could limit socialisation (if young) and possible puppy classes etc.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Chestersmum 
I see that you are from the UK, I dont think there is many people from UK on here. Where abouts are you from? I have a 8 mnth old boy from Siriusbell in Cambs


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

cooper said:


> Should he be vaccinated for Kennel cough?
> I have read that the vaccination they already get does provide some protection from
> kennel cough.
> I would like to hear your opinion.


You might find the opinion of one of the world's leading veterinary vaccine research scientists:

In an article from the October-December 2007, Vol. 26, #3 _Journal of American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association_, entitled _Summary of a Presentation by Dr. Ron Schultz_ written by Patricia Monahan Jordan, DVM, it states that *"Kennel cough is not a vaccinatable disease, realize this and stop the boarding kennels from making the dogs sick."[/color]*

Dr. Ronald Schultz declares in his *An Update on What Everyone Needs to KNow about Canine and Feline Vaccination Programs" *published in the 2008 Proceedings of the Annual Conference of the AHVMA, Pages 325-336: *"kennel cough is not preventable with vaccines[/color]."*


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm 99% sure Rosie got it and also the canine influenza vaccine. She's around other dogs a lot at day care.


----------



## kockazat (Jul 22, 2010)

Our Vizsla is vaccinated against kennel cough as this can be spread through drinking communal water at the dogpark.

Not sure about where you are writing from and what diseases you need vaccination for, but I would be more concerned about vaccination for leptospirosis. This is an optional vaccine, however if the dog drinks water that has been standing still, or water that raccoons may have gotten to, there is a risk of catching this bacteria. It is not usually fatal, but can damage kidneys, liver and eyes.


----------

